# AnyBody heard of a BULLDOG DF1035



## tenacrewoods (Mar 27, 2006)

I found this sight while looking for Chinese Distributors. Not really looking to buy a new tractor as I have a Yanmar1601D & a New Husqvarna GTH2448T but This is a great lookin tractor made by Dong Feng with a well known engine-TY395 made by Jiangsu-Jianghuai engine works,one of the largest engine manufactures in China. :smiles: 
If I was looking I'd think real hard on this one,Plus I like White on farm trucks as they don't show as much dirt so why not a Tractor?
http://www.eastwindtractors.com/1035.htm


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I haven't but here is the manual!!

manual


----------



## tenacrewoods (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Archdean
I found it on the websites downloads also. 
Just wondered what people thought of this one,I kinda like the White & BLACK paint with them extra wide tires (looks purtty tuff) and their 2yr parts & labor warranty ain't bad nither. :thumbsup


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I haven't seen these before but they sure do look real similar to the Jinma's or a variation on them.


----------

